# The New, The Old, The Quickie



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

*Here are some photos of my Humidors.*

Keep in mind that I spend 99% of my life in a Big Truck.

*The New




























The Old



















The Quickie

*This one great for grabbing a quickie as your driving down the road. The Water Pillows works great as well.



















*The Collection

















* 
​


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Real nice


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice. The old and quickie are two of my favorites!!!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

How did you like the Sopranos cigars?


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

roughrider said:


> How did you like the Sopranos cigars?


They were ok I guess, over rated I think. I got the box as a gift from a Cigar Store owner when I bought the CAO Champions Sampler and 2 more Sopranos stick and some others.

I don't think I will be buying any more.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Your truck is stocked waaay better than mine lol...

Nice stuff!


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Your truck is stocked waaay better than mine lol...


Hell, I'm running low. Stuck in Rayville, LA for the weekend and no good Smoke Shop.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very Kool


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good Gregory, you guy's have a lot of time for smoking, one of my brothers the Marine was a trucker, he did long haul based out of MN, Any of you get to overnight in Seattle PM and well get grub and a smoke!

dave


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Looks good Gregory, you guy's have a lot of time for smoking........


Ya, the best thing is, when you get a long run, you can kick on the cruse, set back and really enjoy a great one.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

confednet said:


> Hell, I'm running low. Stuck in Rayville, LA for the weekend and no good Smoke Shop.


Osseo, WI for me, headed to Fargo...but at least im out of the messy stuff now.

There may be some botl down that way can hook you up.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice Pics. Long drives are where I enjoy my smokes probably the most.

Nobody talks much about those Cusano bundles smokes you got - I dig em!

Drive Safe,

BillyBarue


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## bigluelok (Jan 6, 2010)

nice. i like the quickie


----------

